# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC Featherweight and Bantamweight Divisions

## trike

UFC joins with WEC and adds Featherweight and Bantamweight Divisions! I'm excited about this!

The two new divisions feature WEC featherweight champion Jose Aldo who will now be recognized as the reigning UFC featherweight champion, and WEC bantamweight champion Dominick Cruz. 

http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Adds-Fea...ight-Divisions

----------


## trike

Penn could probably fight @ featherweight 145.

----------


## kelevra

Aldo would smoke Penn, Wec has some of the best small fighters. I always like how wec put together fights instead of names.

----------


## zimmy

i really like wec...I hope dana doesn't turn it to sh*t like he tends to do.

----------


## bodybuilder

I bet as soon as Franky Edger losses his belt he will go down to 145lb.

----------


## BG

> I bet as soon as Franky Edger losses his belt he will go down to 145lb.


Maybe but I honestly think he will do better at 155.

----------


## trike

> Maybe but I honestly think he will do better at 155.


agreed, he has a distinct speed advantage at 155

----------


## bodybuilder

Yeah the kid also has some skill, he maid bj Penn look like an amateur no easy feet.

----------


## Far from massive

Yeah I don't know that Edger is eager to drop to 145 with Aldo in the lineup...I also love watching the featherweights go at it, fast nonstop action and lots of athleticism based crazy moves.

----------


## supersetman

This is a good get for UFC, some ver good fighters there.

----------


## raspberry

I am looking forward to Faber in the UFC.

----------

